# Vessels in Bristol Docks



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

In the gallery there are three photos of the sunken Sand Dredger Saltom in 1957. In the background stern on are two vessels with extremely tall funnels. Can anybody identify these?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Need to put a link,makes it easy to find them.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

allantcondie said:


> In the gallery there are three photos of the sunken Sand Dredger Saltom in 1957. In the background stern on are two vessels with extremely tall funnels. Can anybody identify these?


possibly B.D.CLIFTON and B.D.10


----------

